# Nickel & Titanium coils for Evic VT



## franco2235 (5/7/15)

Any vendor with stock for the Evic VT coils, Nickel and Titanium ?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (5/7/15)

franco2235 said:


> Any vendor with stock for the Evic VT coils, Nickel and Titanium ?


Hi @franco2235 you can get them at Vapeowave and the Vape Shop...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franco2235 (5/7/15)

Thanks @Smoky Jordan will check it out


----------



## KieranD (5/7/15)

Got some coming in this week


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/15)

We also have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3FVape (8/7/15)

we have Ni200 in stock


----------



## Sir Vape (8/7/15)

Stock arrives later today or first thing in the morning. Will be up on site this afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (25/7/15)

some stock arrived today


----------



## Frostbite (28/7/15)

Atomix Vapes has plenty of the Ti and Ni coils in stock


----------

